# Looking for a website with old nascar pictures.



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I am looking for websites with pictures of old nascars from 1970's to now.. 
any info would be appreciated!!

Thanks!
Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Wes,
Here are a couple of sites I've used for reference. Has many years covered. rr

http://sites.nexusisp.com/lgsmirle/modindx.htm
http://www.erc.msstate.edu/~roger/nascar/rasn.html


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Try this site

http://public.fotki.com/predmond/vintage_nascar_photos-1/

Scroll down the page for 50s, 60s, 70s, 80s, and 90s Photos 

Also depending on the year you want the ol Racing Pictorial Annual magazines can be excellent reference material

Roger Corrie


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

thanks for those websites and they are very helpful. Umm still cannot find #16 keystone beer (who was the driver and what year? and Loy Allen? what car did he drive? busch or winton cup?) anyone know? I am doing a little research on old nascar race car and drivers. Will continue looking. 

thanks
Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

16 Keystone Beer was Wally Dallenbach I believe -- Mark Martin's teammate at Roush before Musgrave got the Family Channel #16 deal.


'Doba


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

ahhh that's right! thanks DOBA!!

Wes


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Loy Allen Jr. drove for Jr. Johnson I believe. HOOTERS was his sponsor and he sat o the poll at Dayton his rookie year I think. Seemed like it was either #27 or 19 in CUP


----------



## mrmatt (Jul 12, 2006)

*nascar images*

www.chobat.com has a lot of images of the "Golden Era" of NASCAR!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

mrmatt said:


> www.chobat.com has a lot of images of the "Golden Era" of NASCAR!


whoa.. I asked this 2 years ago!! but thanks man! awesome website ! i have been looking at it for an hour. 

Wes


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

If you have the Speed Channel check out Back In The Day. Lots of old races.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

22tall said:


> If you have the Speed Channel check out Back In The Day. Lots of old races.


oh yeah i have been watching them. its so cool.. 

Wes


----------

